# M4 PCD in Feb with trip back to NYC?



## bluerainsky (Jan 3, 2015)

Just placed an order for the M4, production date is about next week. But after reading all the cool stories about Performance Center Delivery, very excited and interested.

Have called up the sales agent and in process of switching to PCD. currently time frame is around mid February. 

however, have yet to make the decision due to concerns for the road conditions and weather driving RWD back to new york city with the factory 19" tires in mid February for 700 miles. 

has anyone done similar and any advices and suggestions appreciated!!!


----------



## GeorgeT (Jun 22, 2007)

You will have to go through your dealer. Hopefully they will make it happen for you but you must keep pressing. If they aren't familiar with PCD help educate them and tell them to call BMW NA and discuss the matter.


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

This far out -- absolutely.


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

I would think you can (others on the 'Fest have) but stay on the dealer about it until it is confirmed. N4S


----------



## S&E (Oct 26, 2014)

Yes...demand a change to PCD. It does not cost your dealer extra to do so. If your CA is not familiar with the process, ask the sales manager to get involved. Decision is a no brainer.


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

S&E said:


> Yes...demand a change to PCD. It does not cost your dealer extra to do so. If your CA is not familiar with the process, ask the sales manager to get involved. Decision is a no brainer.


In fact, the dealer makes out like a bandit when you take PCD. He doesn't have to detail the car when it arrives at the dealership or give you a full tank of premium gas.


----------



## S&E (Oct 26, 2014)

Wine-O said:


> In fact, the dealer makes out like a bandit when you take PCD. He doesn't have to detail the car when it arrives at the dealership or give you a full tank of premium gas.


Ha! You are right about that. I trust that the PCD will do a much better job of prepping and detailing the OP's vehicle. Unfortunately they put 91 octane in my car.


----------



## S&E (Oct 26, 2014)

Ha! You are right about that. I trust that the PCD will do a much better job of prepping and detailing the OP's vehicle. Unfortunately they put 91 octane in my car.


----------



## bluerainsky (Jan 3, 2015)

thank you all. spoke with sales agent and it seems that it should work out okay.


----------



## bluerainsky (Jan 3, 2015)

S&E said:


> Ha! You are right about that. I trust that the PCD will do a much better job of prepping and detailing the OP's vehicle. Unfortunately they put 91 octane in my car.


can it be requested at PCD to have 93 instead of 91?


----------



## bluerainsky (Jan 3, 2015)

just have one main concern now is the weather. it will be around mid February time frame, planning to drive the car back to new york city. is it safe to drive m4 that time of year with factory 19" tires?

any advice whether I should do PCD considering the road conditions driving 700 miles back north in February?

new to the forum and this is my first M car. thanks much in advance for all the help.


----------



## S&E (Oct 26, 2014)

They fill your car with 91 octane. You don't have a choice. As far as weather related issues, the car will come with all season Michelin Pilot Supersports which are all season tires but geared more for rain and summer weather. You may want to see if the PCD and/or dealer can switch them out for Blizzaks (of course you will have to pay for them). In truth, I have limited experience in snow but much experience in rain and hurricane weather here in Florida.


----------



## M235ixDriveMP (Oct 20, 2014)

Wine-O said:


> In fact, the dealer makes out like a bandit when you take PCD. He doesn't have to detail the car when it arrives at the dealership or give you a full tank of premium gas.


now i see why the saleman keep tell me about PCD


----------



## GeorgeT (Jun 22, 2007)

S&E said:


> You may want to see if the PCD and/or dealer can switch them out for Blizzaks (of course you will have to pay for them). In truth, I have limited experience in snow but much experience in rain and hurricane weather here in Florida.


PCD will not switch tires. You can make arrangements with a local tire store or Century BMW in Greenville to switch tires for you though.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

S&E said:


> As far as weather related issues, the car will come with all season Michelin Pilot Supersports which are all season tires but geared more for rain and summer weather.


The PSS is most certainly NOT an all season tire. It's a high performance "summer" tire... it will be like driving on grease in the winter. It will start getting very squirrely in weather below 40, and on the frozen stuff the tire will just spin. Traction control will not help -- DSC/traction control assumes you have some traction.

If the roads are clear, the OP will be fine -- clear meaning, not wet, not snowed on, no chance for ice. Obviously anything could happen though in Feb.

If the OP wants snows, Blizzaks are great. 19" rims aren't really optimal for snow, also the OP also needs to remember that those expensive PSS tires still need to make the trip 700 miles back. As others have said, the PCD will not put tires on for you. I wanted different summer tires, and had them drop shipped to Hendrick BMW in NC. They mounted/balanced the tires there.

Here's what bluerainsky needs to weigh out:

1. If you're planning on driving the M4 year round, you'll want snows. NYC gets enough of it, and driving a high performance car in the snow is asking for trouble. Your optimal setup is to buy a set of snow rims and tires (Tire Rack has a ton). Your challenge with PCD is you'll have to ship your summer rims/tires back to NYC. Total cost around $1600 + dealer cost to swap wheels + shipping your old rims/tires home. I'm guessing you're looking at $2000+.

2. If you insist on just doing snow tires, you're out $1000 for the tires + dealer cost to swap tires + either shipping your old tires home or attempting to make your tires fit in your car. I did this in my E46 once -- it can be done, but it's VERY tight. Also remember -- frequent mounting/dismounting of tires, esp. on high performance rubber is not recommended.

3. If the M4 is your fun/nice weather car, and you have another car for bad weather, you'll spend between $800-$1000 for your car to be trailered to home, and you're out $300-$500 for a plane ticket home.

4. Risk it all, drive it home. You're out a minimum of $2000 + insurance premium hikes if you get into an accident. Your year round driving problem #1 or #2) still isn't solved.


----------



## S&E (Oct 26, 2014)

alee said:


> The PSS is most certainly NOT an all season tire. It's a high performance "summer" tire... it will be like driving on grease in the winter. It will start getting very squirrely in weather below 40, and on the frozen stuff the tire will just spin. Traction control will not help -- DSC/traction control assumes you have some traction.
> 
> If the roads are clear, the OP will be fine -- clear meaning, not wet, not snowed on, no chance for ice. Obviously anything could happen though in.


PSS are "mixed performance" (used wrong terminology) but as I recommended earlier, the Blizzaks would be ideal. I would not attempt driving the PSS in snow or ice; however, we do not have these issues even in northeast Florida. The easiest solution is to forget about the PCD and like you said drop ship them to his dealer and change out the wheels and tires or do the PCD and have the car shipped at owner expense to the dealer for tire and wheel exchange.


----------



## bluerainsky (Jan 3, 2015)

alee said:


> The PSS is most certainly NOT an all season tire. It's a high performance "summer" tire... it will be like driving on grease in the winter. It will start getting very squirrely in weather below 40, and on the frozen stuff the tire will just spin. Traction control will not help -- DSC/traction control assumes you have some traction.
> 
> If the roads are clear, the OP will be fine -- clear meaning, not wet, not snowed on, no chance for ice. Obviously anything could happen though in Feb.


Thanks alee for the great information. This is helpful.

One concern for the snow tires is having to swap tires twice a year and also the storage of the tires with rims without having a garage is tricky. Ideal is if i can get by having all weather tires. did some reading and some posts reviewed the Continental ExtremeContact DWS highly.

any advice?


----------



## bluerainsky (Jan 3, 2015)

S&E said:


> PSS are "mixed performance" (used wrong terminology) but as I recommended earlier, the Blizzaks would be ideal. I would not attempt driving the PSS in snow or ice; however, we do not have these issues even in northeast Florida. The easiest solution is to forget about the PCD and like you said drop ship them to his dealer and change out the wheels and tires or do the PCD and have the car shipped at owner expense to the dealer for tire and wheel exchange.


Thanks S&E. yes, i am leaning toward dropping the PCD at this point considering the weather, but still considering whether to change to snow set or go by with new all season tires.


----------



## S&E (Oct 26, 2014)

The PCD is a great experience. If you have the funds, I would do the PCD, ship the vehicle to your dealer for tire and wheel exchange, and swap out when the weather improves. Do you have access to a storage unit for the other set? That might be a relatively inexpensive solution. Either way congrats!


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

bluerainsky said:


> One concern for the snow tires is having to swap tires twice a year and also the storage of the tires with rims without having a garage is tricky. Ideal is if i can get by having all weather tires. did some reading and some posts reviewed the Continental ExtremeContact DWS highly


I also keep my car in a parking garage so have limited options. I keep my winter tires for my 330Ci at my parent's place in NJ so it helps. If you're driving all year round and have no way to keep a set of wheels somewhere, then all seasons are the way to go. You'll have to accept that they will never be as good as the stock PSS tires when it comes to overall stickiness but what you gain is some flexibility. Swapping twice a year takes about an hour if you do it yourself. You just need a jack and a driveway.

All seasons still won't do well in deep snow so know that there are still practical limits. You gain some mobility but you still have to be very careful.

I pretty much never drive my cars in the wet or snow these days. Live in the city and would rather hop a cab or subway than deal with sub par driving.


----------



## rmr927 (Oct 8, 2014)

bluerainsky said:


> have yet to make the decision due to concerns for the road conditions and weather driving RWD back to new york city with the factory 19" tires in mid February for 700 miles


My PCD was right before Christmas and I was also concerned about the weather. I picked up a 435i with summers and the weather driving back to NJ was 35-40 degrees and raining. I didn't have any issues with the summers but I wasn't pushing it either. You've obviously got a bit more power to deal with in the M4. Maybe look at getting a winter wheel/tire combo through Tire Rack and having them shipped to a shop near Spartanburg. If you get the chance to do the PCD, take it...it's an awesome day.


----------



## bluerainsky (Jan 3, 2015)

after some hard considerations, thinking about getting all season tires to replace the existing one nearby PCD.

Anyone know any local dealers that will change the tires and possibly pay something for the existing tires? Don't want to drive them all the way back to nyc since won't be keeping them.


----------

